# Superted is on the Road to 240lb and a 500lb bench



## superted (Nov 17, 2010)

Stats 207lbs 8%
bench PR 450

Goals to be set by Dec 31st 2011
*Bench 500lbs *
Kabuzi aka Chris Duffin my coach
Been rehabing shoulder so bench prob in low 400's right now

*240lbs @ 10bf*
This is going to be close to impossible but watch me if i dont give it one fuck of a try

Been on a cut for some time and i expect to get a quick 10lbs of muscle  rebound..The next 23lbs are not going to be so easy. This will consist  of atleast 2 cycles

There is nothing i will not do to achieve these gaols

*CYCLE*
You name if ive got it and lots of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gonna be some interesting protocols its gonna be one massive abuse of AAS damn right gratuitous 

Pictures Sups diet etc to follow 

Please feel free to ask any questions


Off to Mexico tomorrow and im gonna eat alot of calories for 9 days then when back i will be carb cycling very strictly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Libido check? Hell yes


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 17, 2010)

You`ll do it.
Enjoy Mexico. We`ll talk when you get back.
Try my fav meal down there. Fried ice cream and tequila!!!!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 17, 2010)

I watched your last log so I know this one will be good. Again congrats on how far youve come already!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 17, 2010)

superted said:


> Libido check? Hell yes



I'm in for the 500lb bench....but you've gotta do better than that for a libido check.






GICH!


----------



## superted (Nov 18, 2010)

Up up and away


----------



## superted (Nov 18, 2010)

I need HELP

My arms are my weak spot I have good strength but no size and this is exaggerated by the fact I have long arms, area of concern is my damn triceps. Havnt been able to do dips or skull crushers due to 2 shoulder injuries 

Need a routine to add size without these 2 moves, I've tried everything my triceps are not close to the size of my biceps which is ridiculous. Hoping that when I get this cycle under way Deca EQ and HGH will allow me to hit the the heavy dips but until then HELP


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 18, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> I'm in for the 500lb bench....but you've gotta do better than that for a libido check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Santa, I`ve been a very good boy. Can I be VERY bad with her for Christmas?


----------



## Rodja (Nov 18, 2010)

Pre-Hab and lots of it for your shoulder.  Look into MFR for the anterior delt, rear delt, mid-trap, and upper lats.

If you can't do dips, then there's no way in hell you'll be able to keep increasing your bench without completely wrecking your shoulder.


----------



## superted (Nov 18, 2010)

Taking off for Mexico city HGH up my arse G2G with prescriptions for everything else. 

6 whole eggs n scoop for breakfast 5.30am 2lb ground turkey cooked with marinara sauce seasoned and I just picked up a whole wheat bagel with cream cheese and salmon 435 cals I'm G2G until arrival and there is a Golds Gym in Mexico City as I doubt hotel one will cut it


----------



## Rodja (Nov 18, 2010)

superted said:


> Taking off for Mexico city HGH up my arse G2G with prescriptions for everything else.
> 
> 6 whole eggs n scoop for breakfast 5.30am 2lb ground turkey cooked with marinara sauce seasoned and I just picked up a whole wheat bagel with cream cheese and salmon 435 cals I'm G2G until arrival and there is a Golds Gym in Mexico City as I doubt hotel one will cut it


That may rebuild the connective tissue for a period of time, but you need to focus on fixing your form and flexibility.  Not everything is fixed through chemicals.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 18, 2010)

Cough


----------



## superted (Nov 18, 2010)

Rodja said:


> That may rebuild the connective tissue for a period of time, but you need to focus on fixing your form and flexibility.  Not everything is fixed through chemicals.



My form on bench is.pretty good I've been working with Chris Duffin aka kabuzki at AM he is been my coach from a distance for some time he even designed my routine and followed my progression.

Main culprit was lack of stretching and the fact that I gained more strength than my ligaments and tendons could handle as you know they just can't keep up. I stretch now religiously for 15 mins before any upper body training.

Thanks for following ill be listening and learning for sure an no GFJ I promise


----------



## superted (Nov 18, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Pre-Hab and lots of it for your shoulder.  Look into MFR for the anterior delt, rear delt, mid-trap, and upper lats.
> 
> If you can't do dips, then there's no way in hell you'll be able to keep increasing your bench without completely wrecking your shoulder.



Thanks I'm 95% there on shoulder rehab and I won't be pushing the heavy stuff until I'm 100% I've been taking care of this for months now and I'm almost there. Will just wait and not force the issue, patience is a virtue.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 18, 2010)

superted said:


> Thanks I'm 95% there on shoulder rehab and I won't be pushing the heavy stuff until I'm 100% I've been taking care of this for months now and I'm almost there. Will just wait and not force the issue, patience is a virtue.


Do you do any MFR and/or rotator cuff work?

Also, what's your mid-trap/rear delt training?  Hell, just back training in general.


----------



## underscore (Nov 18, 2010)

All of your spamming makes me want to visit this forum less.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 18, 2010)

superted said:


> My arms are my weak spot I have good strength but no size and this is exaggerated by the fact I have long arms, area of concern is my damn triceps. Havnt been able to do dips or skull crushers due to 2 shoulder injuries



What about board presses and rack lockouts? I made up some boards with 2 x 6 from Home Depot, I just glued mine together with wood glue, work great. I have long arms but 5 board is still really unused, so 1, 2, 3 and 4 board would probably be good.


----------



## superted (Nov 19, 2010)

Got to hotel had good.shoulder WO absolutely no discomfort which is good 100mg of viagra makes for some wicked pumps, i ate really well nothing bad at all maybe 100 carbs over normal. Then bam got sick, something didn't agree with me and I was praying to the porcelain god all night. Didn't even have dinner. Hope I can keep some food inside me today gotta just tough it out


----------



## Rodja (Nov 19, 2010)

superted said:


> Got to hotel had good.shoulder WO absolutely no discomfort which is good 100mg of viagra makes for some wicked pumps, i ate really well nothing bad at all maybe 100 carbs over normal. Then bam got sick, something didn't agree with me and I was praying to the porcelain god all night. Didn't even have dinner. Hope I can keep some food inside me today gotta just tough it out


Maybe your body is rebelling against all of the bullshit you've been putting into it for the past year?


----------



## superted (Nov 19, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Maybe your body is rebelling against all of the bullshit you've been putting into it for the past year?



Im in Mexico City and i got a bout of food poisoning simple as that


----------



## superted (Nov 19, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Maybe your body is rebelling against all of the bullshit you've been putting into it for the past year?



Im in Mexico City and i got a bout of food poisoning simple as that


----------



## Rodja (Nov 19, 2010)

superted said:


> Im in Mexico City and i got a bout of food poisoning simple as that



Because copious amounts of AAS, peptides, insulin, PDE-5 inhibitors, etc. don't have any effect upon the body...


----------



## superted (Nov 19, 2010)

Back in action 

Had huge buffet breakfast 2 omelettes plate of cold cuts grandly yogurt and fruit and I'm about to sit down and eat a hug 24oz steak  life is good again 

Finished with my museum duties time to lift 

That didn't go so well I hit the local gym which was very small and so crowded, I waited to get on the flat bench and just rotated with people between that and the fly machine. It was chaos did bench 225 x 20 which was ok but had to bail and head back for dinner and dinner was divine, second steak of the day and yes I had the black beans and all the condiments


----------



## superted (Nov 19, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Because copious amounts of AAS, peptides, insulin, PDE-5 inhibitors, etc. don't have any effect upon the body...



Well.according to my blood work results my health is just fine and as much aa you might like to blame my use or as you say abuse of chemicals it was just plain old food poisoning period and for the record I'm 99% sure it was the water, I accidentally drank some by putting tap water in my pre wo drink  live and learn


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Because copious amounts of AAS, peptides, insulin, PDE-5 inhibitors, etc. don't have any effect upon the body...


 
 is Rodja not on the team?


----------



## superted (Nov 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> is Rodja not on the team?



LOL

He is a very intelligent guy but from my previous muses he does not approve of pushing the boundaries as far as I am prepared to, at the end of the day it all comes down to risk reward and I put a very high value on achieving my goals so ill take more risks than most are comfortable with 

More Gears please


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Definitely the water! Dont get ice either unless you get rum on the rocks or something!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 20, 2010)

A good idea when visiting a foreign country is to eat their local yougurt. It has bacteria that your body hasn't been exposed to and can help with the foreign substances you will encounter. Just fyi.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

superted said:


> LOL
> 
> He is a very intelligent guy but from my previous muses he does not approve of pushing the boundaries as far as I am prepared to, at the end of the day it all comes down to risk reward and I put a very high value on achieving my goals so ill take more risks than most are comfortable with
> 
> More Gears please


 
haha! fair enough. You didnt really hide the GH up your butthole did you? 

I can appreciate the lengths required for uber gearedness, but wouldnt that destroy the peptides?


----------



## independent (Nov 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> haha! fair enough. You didnt really hide the GH up your butthole did you?
> 
> I can appreciate the lengths required for uber gearedness, but wouldnt that destroy the peptides?



Using GH intra anally is a far superior delivery method.  The only thing better is Beta-Al.

GICH!


----------



## superted (Nov 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> haha! fair enough. You didnt really hide the GH up your butthole did you?
> 
> I can appreciate the lengths required for uber gearedness, but wouldnt that destroy the peptides?





bigmoe65 said:


> Using GH intra anally is a far superior delivery method.  The only thing better is Beta-Al.
> 
> GICH!



LMFAO 

We will leave that one to the imagination


----------



## superted (Nov 20, 2010)

Gained some weight about 4lbs already but I feel.as tho I deserve this, I went 11 months straight no cheating and I can do it again no problem and to be honest bf% was to low for heavy weights IMO 10% bf just about right. I'll lay out my cycle in the next few days 

Monday am off for some yellow fin tuna fishing and some spear gun fun my other passion and this is the meca of tuna down here. 

WO sucked yesterday so gonna hit just tris today at the hotel gym, cardio has been zero but 3 hours walkking a day and ill get a couple of runs in on the beach and then its home, blood and off to the races 

I feel as tho my bench is prob in the low 400 but not really sure,  I should he able to get that to 450 my previous PR in 4-6 weeks, deca/eq should have kicked in nicely by then and it will be time to hit up the program that Chris Duffin has put together for me to get to 500, ill post that up too

Everything is in place suspension and tren ace are on the way, few ancillaries required, I picked up some more humalog in Mexico, how convenient


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 20, 2010)

500 is a lot. u gonna post a video to verify?


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 26, 2010)

Where are ya Superted? Stuck in Mexico?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 26, 2010)

Spear fishing.... Yes please. Keep it up man I want to see 500lbs in the air.


----------



## superted (Nov 28, 2010)

cr25ovet said:


> 500 is a lot. u gonna post a video to verify?



Sure will



Caretaker said:


> Where are ya Superted? Stuck in Mexico?



Im back 

Well vacation is over and yes I did catch a nice yellow fin tuna  calories  were high but I think I gained muscle and fat abs still visible + 10lbs in 10 days  some serious rebound from all that dieting

My shoulder was in a lot of pain from wenesday back WO really thought I had taken a giant leap back with my rotator cuff but 2 days later lateral movement is fine yet pain persists, I think I've pinched a nerve or maybe strained somthing in there

So tentatively I'm still good to go pending blood work which ill be getting done Monday morning as stated in my first post cycle is going to be a pretty ridiculous abuse of drugs

*Cycle Layout - length undetermined
Ill be blasting Tren Ace ED for first 6 weeks with 100mg each of Drol and Dbol ED for first 30 days already crusising on 200mg Test cyp

Test Cyp will be bumped to 800mg addding
EQ and Deca at 600mg EW
Tren Ace will be dropped as EQ and Deca kicks in at week 6
Test Suspnsion will be replacing orals for total of 8 weeks
at week 16 ill drop EQ and Deca add Tren E and finish with 30 days of Halostein

HCG 300ius 2 x EW
Proviron 50mg ED

Aromasin and Prami on hand

HGH 6ius WO days 4ius Off days
SLIN - Humalog breakfast and post WO
IGF1 lr3 cyclling 4 weeks on 4 weeks off

Re evaluate

1 Year plan
Goals 500lb bench
240lbs @ 10% bf or better*

I will not be using an AI out of the gate and yes there are enough aromatizing compounds in there to give a gorilla  gynomastica. I have very low estrogen sensitivity so will monitor closely and for prolactin control ill be using vitex 1200mg ed

Back on US soil, I've  had great vacation now for 2 days of rest and blast off this coming week. I'm a big fan of hitting it 6-7 days a week for the first 30 days, all I can say is that its worked well for me in the past and I'm sticking with it


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## Big Dawg (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Superted,

Are you power lifting or bbing? Just wondering, I tried to do both and it was hard!!! I only power lift now. If your looking to improve your bench press, you need to fiqure out what part of your lift is weak. Are you weak off your chest, or your lock out? If its off your chest then you need to do alot of camber bar benching, if its your lock out then boards, and chains. There is a great Russian routine out there for bench press, its very intense. Take your 1 rep max (100%) and do 8 sets x 1 rep. Then do 5 sets x 5 reps at 75% of 1 rep max, then do 2 sets x 10 reps of 55% of 1 rep max. Every week you do this routine(dynamic) and then end of the week you do speed benching. Every week you are able to do the full heavy routine the next week you add 10-15lbs to your 1 rep max portion and you stick with that untill you get your 8 sets. I have a 465 competition bench(raw, no bench shirt) and a 505 gym lift. I am 242 and 40 y/o. I love this routine and our powerlifting coach uses this for our whole team. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## superted (Nov 29, 2010)

Gotta say Anadrol is nothing short of amazing  I took 100mg dbol and 100mg drol yesterday split 2 doses on a day of rest. 

This morning took 100mg dbol 90 min pre WO with 50mg drol upon waking.. At first I thought placebo effect but no I checked my logs and chest lifts were up approx 15% day 1 was so Fucking stoked I went back in the evening for 2nd session Bis/tris same thing 

Totally lost track of time I had a blast and prob over trained but who cares it was the bomb apparently the A Bomb 

Now I must state my bench was way off my highs due to injury and dieting so still long way before PR's but biceps were real close to PR's. With all Orals I've used before I've gained immediate water and glycogen weight but strength typically comes around day 10

Quite amazing if I didn't have my logs to refer back to I wouldn't have believed it myself, energy was off the charts I just didn't want to stop. Chest was real solid Bis/tris I over trained 

I'll post detailed summary of day WO and diet bit later, I can't tell you how excited I am to hit the gym for back tomorrow I may well do shoulders in the evening, talking of which shoulder held up and felt great


----------



## superted (Nov 29, 2010)

7am
weigh in 213.6 waist 31.8" 
730
4 full eggs 1 scoop whey 1 table spoon peanut butter 1/4 cup skim milk 550cals 
50mg Anadrol, 10mg Lisinopril 1.6g cissus, 4 fish oil gel tabs 
8am
100mg Viagra 100mg dbol 
910 
10ius humalog 3/4 cup oats 1 1/2 skim milk 30g sugar 2scoop whey 720 cals 
15mg Adderall, 5g creatine, LG BC + EAA bcaas animal Pak, 600mg NAC Animal Flex, 1 scoop N2KTS 

Expresso and off to gym for chest n tris 

Will take it nice and light utilize some TUT see where we are at 

1 scoop Purple Wrath consumed throughout WO 

1010 
@ gym 15 min stretch 

All bench performed on power rack 
25 DC stretches performed between sets 

135 x 12 60sec rest
225 x 8 90sec
275 x 5 2mins
315 x 5 3min
335 x 5 3 mins felt good  
335 x 5 3 mins 
335 x 7 5 3mins  ok like that move up in weight next time 
315  x 10 F 
225 x 30 F 

Incline
225 x 10
245 x 9 F
255 x 7 F

Cables

Top
60 x 22
60 x 19 
60 x 12

Bottom
50 x 14
50 x 11
50 x 15 

Triceps

V bar 
Stack x 8
-20 x 9
-20 x 11
-20 x 17

Rope pull downs 

Skulking crushers laying on the ground

Triceps were sub par got caught up in conversation gonna go back for afternoon session bi/tris 

Chest was much better than expected shoulder held up great no pain just slightly tweaked but of no concern 

Post WO directly after WO
12ius slin 3/4 cup oats 30mg sugar 2 scoop whey bcaas creatine 585 cals 

1pm
60 mins later 1 cup oats ground turkey 85/15 with marinara sauce 780 cals 

Off to check BP 126 / 69 after brisk walk 

430
Greek yogurt 1/2 cup oats scoop whey 410 cals 

Hit Bis n tris 
Scoop PW 

Got carried away and over trained but felt Fucking awesome 

720
scoop whey cup milk 210 cals 
8pm Greek yogurt 4 jumbo eggs 500 cals 

9pm
1/2lb sword fish n Brussels 550 cals

12am
4 jumbo eggs 2 table spoons peanut butter 1 scoop whey 590 cals
50mg drol, 50mg proviron 6ius HGH 

Total 12 fish oil gel tabs 120 cals 

Done 
4,805 calories


----------



## Viciony (Nov 29, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Because copious amounts of AAS, peptides, insulin, PDE-5 inhibitors, etc. don't have any effect upon the body...



I agree, take it easy on yourself Ted. You only have 1 body... More is not always better.


----------



## cr25ovet (Nov 30, 2010)

100 mg dbol ed??? dang.... i would not do that much! i like my liver! be carefull.


----------



## superted (Nov 30, 2010)

Big Dawg said:


> Hey Superted,
> 
> Are you power lifting or bbing? Just wondering, I tried to do both and it was hard!!! I only power lift now. If your looking to improve your bench press, you need to fiqure out what part of your lift is weak. Are you weak off your chest, or your lock out? If its off your chest then you need to do alot of camber bar benching, if its your lock out then boards, and chains. There is a great Russian routine out there for bench press, its very intense. Take your 1 rep max (100%) and do 8 sets x 1 rep. Then do 5 sets x 5 reps at 75% of 1 rep max, then do 2 sets x 10 reps of 55% of 1 rep max. Every week you do this routine(dynamic) and then end of the week you do speed benching. Every week you are able to do the full heavy routine the next week you add 10-15lbs to your 1 rep max portion and you stick with that untill you get your 8 sets. I have a 465 competition bench(raw, no bench shirt) and a 505 gym lift. I am 242 and 40 y/o. I love this routine and our powerlifting coach uses this for our whole team.
> 
> Hope this helps..



Well i have world champion Chris Duffin as my coach and mentor

Great stats man 

Yea im trying to do both but emphasis has been on power but both makes for brutally long chest routines

Bottom line i wanna look good but achieve certain strength goals


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Nov 30, 2010)

what are your daily supplements Ted? fish oil,etc.....


----------



## superted (Nov 30, 2010)

Guidedbyscience said:


> what are your daily supplements Ted? fish oil,etc.....



NAC 1800mg
Fish Oil 12 gel caps
Animal Flex (joints)
Animal Pak (multi)
Cissus am and pm
CLA 8 gel caps
Lisinopril for BP
Purple Wrath inta BCAA
LG BCAA + EA post 
Creatine monohydrate
Vitex 1200mg
Isopure whey isolate 
Hawthorn Berry
Milk thistle


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO, I think you are being a ALOT over zealous.  Rediculous abuse of drugs is almost an understatement.  Maybe I am wrong.  100mg of dbol and 100mg drol ED.  Do the 300# vets even take that much? 

All I am saying is be careful and be smart.  Being the biggest/strongest person out there doesn't mean shit when your vital organs are screwed up beyond repair.   Slow and steady is the ticket for success.  All IMO.  Good luck.


----------



## superted (Nov 30, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> IMO, I think you are being a ALOT over zealous.  Rediculous abuse of drugs is almost an understatement.  Maybe I am wrong.  100mg of dbol and 100mg drol ED.  Do the 300# vets even take that much?
> 
> All I am saying is be careful and be smart.  Being the biggest/strongest person out there doesn't mean shit when your vital organs are screwed up beyond repair.   Slow and steady is the ticket for success.  All IMO.  Good luck.



I stacked 100mg Dbol with 20mg SD before and had no issues i make sure to drink 2 gallons of water a day

Bloods were taken prior to this and in the big scheme of things prob far less stress on the liver then the copious amounts of booze i used to drink on a daily basis, dont forget this is just for 30 days and the liver has a remarkable ability to regenerate it is constant abuse that causes problems


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I read his stacks sometimes and just 
but I'm certainly not a pro, or even a real amateur BB so I leave that to the other people. 

but on a side note... I thought Superted worked with Genxxxl? Runnin off to mexico for gear now?


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 30, 2010)

I just gotta ask......why the Viagra before the gym?


----------



## superted (Nov 30, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> I read his stacks sometimes and just
> but I'm certainly not a pro, or even a real amateur BB so I leave that to the other people.
> 
> but on a side note... I thought Superted worked with Genxxxl? Runnin off to mexico for gear now?



LOL... I did pick up some Humalog while i was there but yes still a Gen X man 



Caretaker said:


> I just gotta ask......why the Viagra before the gym?



*Viagra = vasodilation and N.O retension *


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 30, 2010)

superted said:


> LOL... I did pick up some Humalog while i was there but yes still a Gen X man
> 
> 
> 
> *Viagra = vasodilation and N.O retension *


 Cool. I didn`t know it had another use. 
Thought you were working a different muscle.


----------



## superted (Nov 30, 2010)

Weight 212.6 

Not expecting any instant weight as per normal as my glycogen stores r already full from using the slin and I don't bloat, well I havnt to date but then again I havnt  used anadrol before so we shall see about that in the next few days as it is well known for this 

7am 
50mg drol, 100mg dbol, 100mg viagra 

Pre wo oats skim milk sugar slin bcaas creatine NAC cissus animal pak animal flex adderall 

PW for intra 

Back Attack

Gonna stay away from heavy deads tweaked somthin in my shoulder last week with 495 dead, hadn't done em heavy in a while. My back is much closer to my all time highs than chest so not expecting such dramatic strength gains 



915am
Gym 15 min stretch 

Bent over BB rows 
155 x 20
205 x 15
255 x 10
255 x 13 F 

One T bar ARM rows
140 x 20
175 x 15
210 x 15 

Cable Rows
Stack + 45 pinned 
12
12
14 F

Wide lat pull downs
205 x 12
220 x 12
235 x 12
Medium grip 
295 + 45 pinned x 4 partial to heavy bad form 

All good up until this point where i got carried away and massively over trained again
Deads, Face Pulls, 1 arm DB rows couldnt help myself
Wore HR monitor as always burnt 1580 cals during WO
*
Will correct this and get much more disciplined as of tomorrow, it will be legs and ive gotta step up my game here if want to get to 240lbs legs are gonna be crucial
*
1150am
Post WO 585 cals = 1,305
*
110pm
4 jumbo eggs ¼ cup milk 1 peanut butter 1 scoop whey 1 cup oats 880 cals = 2,185
*
330pm Meal 4
Steak + ½ *cup of oats greek yogurt 1,100cals = 3,285


6pm
6oz 
turkey wrap 360 cals = 3,645

9pm
Burger salad 600cals = 4,245

1010pm
Shrimp on evo 250 cals

1am
4 eggs scoop peanut butter 500 cals = 4,995 cals


----------



## Rodja (Dec 1, 2010)

Curious as to why you're still doing a BBing style routine when your goal is to have a 500 lb BP?


----------



## underscore (Dec 1, 2010)

pretty sure he hit 500 (blood pressure)


----------



## superted (Dec 1, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Curious as to why you're still doing a BBing style routine when your goal is to have a 500 lb BP?



Want to ease my self into this and be 100% certain of my shoulder

Im trying to ease myself back to my previous highs, i do not want to risk dropping below the 5 rep range for the first 4-6 weeks, I did a nice shoulder WO this morning and it felt pretty good nothing to heavy just testing the waters

Then i have my powerlifting routine designed by Chris Duffin aka Kabuzki over at AM

Also i have the seconday goal of 240lb @ 10% bf or better and figured id focus on adding some muscle utilizing TUT and BB routines in the early stages


----------



## Rodja (Dec 1, 2010)

5/3/1

Simple.


----------



## superted (Dec 1, 2010)

Rodja said:


> 5/3/1
> 
> Simple.



Haha

I really wish it to be that simple but something tells me that its gonna be quite a struggle


----------



## Rodja (Dec 1, 2010)

superted said:


> Haha
> 
> I really wish it to be that simple but something tells me that its gonna be quite a struggle



If you follow the principles and train properly, it'll happen.  You seem too concerned with the aesthetics and BBing-type training.  Seldom do strength and aesthetics go hand-in-hand.


----------



## superted (Dec 1, 2010)

Rodja said:


> If you follow the principles and train properly, it'll happen.  You seem too concerned with the aesthetics and BBing-type training.  Seldom do strength and aesthetics go hand-in-hand.



I'll unveil my program but as I said before it is designed for me my world champion power litter Chris Duffin I'm sure you know him and he designed my last program getting me to 450. I'll follow exactly what he has planned for me to do to the letter when I'm ready, I have complete confidence in him and we have become good friends

This was my last routine to get me to 450 and it worked just fine im sure what he has in store for me will be somewhat similar and ill be sharing video going over technique






I completed this 3 weeks ahead of time but threw out my shoulder the very same day


----------



## superted (Dec 1, 2010)

Weight 216
8am 
Pre WO 615 cals
Slin, dbol,drol,viagra,creatine, animal pak,animal flex

645
Adderall, N2TKTS 

715
Gym 
PW for intra 

Legs and shoulders 

Machine press TUT 3 seconds 
100 x 12 
120 x 12 
120 x 15
140 x 15
160 x 16
180 x 11
200 x 7

Reverse peck/deck 5 sec hold on last one 
190 x 12 
205 x 12
220 x 12 felt that one and I liked it 

One ARM cable rises 
40 x 15 x 3

lateral pull ups
110 x 12 easy
130 x 12
150 x 12 felt that 

Fwd DB raises
40 x 12
50 x 10
60 x 6
40 x 14

Seated bent over lat raises 
35 x 12 
40 x 12
45 x 11

PWO
525cals 

1pm
10oz steak 2 bananas 700cals

320pm
5 eggs 1/2 cup oats scoop t spoon peAnut butter 720 cals 

610
680 cals

9pm - 12 work event no food 
12 roasted chest nuts 300 cals
Smoked salmon on wheat 250
1/4 deli turkey 125 cals
Greek yogurt 140 
2 scoop, 1 1/2 cup skim milk, 2 pnutbutter, 2 T evo 990 cals 

Not my finest calories ever but I got there in the end  5,045 cals 

Gotta say I've beat my body up pretty good in the last 3 days I have a good soreness all over my body including shoulders yet no pain  

Tomorrow is time for the dreaded legs, I really do not enjoy leg WO but gonna put myself through a brutal Lee Priest routine that I have can't ignore the legs if I want this 240lbs

I'm absolutely cringing at the prospect of this


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> IMO, I think you are being a ALOT over  zealous.  Rediculous abuse of drugs is almost an understatement.  Maybe I  am wrong.  100mg of dbol and 100mg drol ED.  Do the 300# vets even take  that much?
> 
> All I am saying is be careful and be smart.  Being the biggest/strongest  person out there doesn't mean shit when your vital organs are screwed  up beyond repair.   Slow and steady is the ticket for success.  All IMO.   Good luck.


Word.



superted said:


> I stacked 100mg Dbol with 20mg SD before and had no issues i make sure to drink 2 gallons of water a day
> 
> Bloods were taken prior to this and in the big scheme of things prob far less stress on the liver then the copious amounts of booze i used to drink on a daily basis, dont forget this is just for 30 days and the liver has a remarkable ability to regenerate it is constant abuse that causes problems



I think you're slightly rationalizing here.  Have you measured your FG and GT or had an ultrasound of your heart?  Everyone always focuses on the liver, but that is only a small portion of the puzzle when it comes to support supplements.  You're messing with every vital organ (e.g. brain, pancreas, thyroid, liver, kidneys, and heart) with everything in your arsenal.  I really don't understand why you all of a sudden flipped a switch in your life and now are on an insane amount of AAS, especially since it's only recreational.  

I would assume you know this, but I'm not going to give you that much credit: a routine is only effective if you have proper technique.  If you don't know how to properly bench, then you're going to end up at the same spot.  I've seen no mention of any sort of re-hab, pre-hab, MFR, and/or flexibility in your training and that's just asking for a re-occurrence of your injury.

We share my MMA gym with a group of PLers, one of them is a pro and won 1st at the Powerstation Meet this year in  Ohio, and all of them have told me the same thing: you have to train smarter and not harder.


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

underscore said:


> pretty sure he hit 500 (blood pressure)



BP is monitored x 3 a week and it was 128 / 68 on Monday i also have Lisinopril which i dose at 10mg ED but thanks for the concern



Rodja said:


> Word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes my technique is excellent according to Chris Duffin, im positive my bench is much higher than what it would have been without his guidance in technique and training.

I fully understand most of you concerns on regards ro my 360 and what is undoubtedly an abuse of AAS but my training and commitment can not be questioned, injuries are just a part of the game Chris himself has just undergone surgery and yes ive had everything short of an ultra sound of the heart EKG's MRI of my shoulder serious rehab (physival therapy) and regular checkups with full blood panels HR monitor etc and i am constantly trying to educate myself better in all areas of the sport from nutrition to technique

I monitor everything very closely *i am fully aware that i am pushing the envelope beyond what many of you may same reasonable* to most of you but thats the way i am, all or nothing

Im am fully prepared and have done months of preparation as those who have followed my journey so far can testify, i have good people around me and when the time is ready i will be training in a real PL gym and enviroment but as ive said several times already im now focusing on easing back to 450 testing the waters of my recovery, i do not see any stumbling block in terms of training its just a matter of being relatively patient and this is hard for me but you see to be critisizng me for not hitting the 5-3-1 and going to slow.

Im sure 5-3-1 works and ive read much on it but im going to stick with what has worked for me and is clearly working for Chris
*
"I will say I am a top ten all-time record holding powerlifter for my total and # 1 ranked lifter in world in one of those lifts."* his quote in one of my logs on another board

Why am i so hell bent on 500? because its there simple as that and when i start something i finish it period


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2010)

superted said:


> BP is monitored x 3 a week and it was 128 / 68 on Monday i also have Lisinopril which i dose at 10mg ED but thanks for the concern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UGH!!!







I'm not being critical about your approach and you're obviously not hearing anything I'm saying if you think that I'm accusing you of going too slow.


----------



## underscore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodja said:


> UGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly you seem to be critiical of just about everything, no i dont really think you are criticizing me of going to slow, quite the opposite but you do seem hel bent on me using 5-3-1 to attain my goals and you have stated that i will not achieve my goals and will fall short



> I've seen no mention of any sort of re-hab, pre-hab, MFR, and/or  flexibility in your training and that's just asking for a re-occurrence  of your injury.



i have many times




> no way in hell you'll be able to keep increasing your bench without completely wrecking your shoulder.





> but you need to focus on fixing your form and flexibility



thats exactly what i am doing



> You seem too concerned with the aesthetics and BBing-type training.



not true and i have a very solid program and im sorry it doent fit in with 5-3-1 whicj i am sure is also a solid approach

*Do you base your criticisms on the belief that my logs are a bad example for others? this is not a manual its my personal journey and log of that and is no way shape of form supposed to be anything else other than that*. i ask this because i have undergone intensive rehab, have a very solid program and have taken extraordinary precautions 

I welcome your comments as i know you are extremely well informed and intelligent but there is more than way to skin a cat and yes mine is extreme i am fully aware of this


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2010)

superted said:


> Honestly you seem to be critiical of just about everything, no i dont really think you are criticizing me of going to slow, quite the opposite but you do seem hel bent on me using 5-3-1 to attain my goals and you have stated that i will not achieve my goals and will fall short
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're going to quote me, then use the whole quote and don't pick and choose which statements to address.  Like I said, where's the mention of MFR, rotator cuff work, scapula posture, etc.?  Funny how I mention 5/3/1 one time and suddenly that makes me hell bent on pushing you to use it.  You are the one that seems hell-bent on having a coronary by abusing your body.  

I'll ask again, what is the point of all this if it's merely for recreation?


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

underscore said:


>



Well get lost then



Rodja said:


> If you're going to quote me, then use the whole quote and don't pick and choose which statements to address.  Like I said, where's the mention of MFR, rotator cuff work, scapula posture, etc.?  Funny how I mention 5/3/1 one time and suddenly that makes me hell bent on pushing you to use it.  You are the one that seems hell-bent on having a coronary by abusing your body.
> 
> I'll ask again, what is the point of all this if it's merely for recreation?



Ok well lets forget the quotes but am i right in the belief you disapprove of my approach as it sets a bad example ?

As i stated several times i have undergone extensive physical therapy and several MRI's do you need me to detail the exact therapy?

It seems we are just not on the same page as to WHY.... Why get out of bed?

its who i am, if i play pool i want to clear the table and i will  practice until i can if i fish rod and line is not enough i need to  spear if i race a car i want to break the lap record for my class and  ill damn well keep trying 

Im and adrenalin junkie and ive competed competitively all my life in both sports and business its what make me tick

Ill ask you a question..... Why bother with this life style and not giving 110%  how can you motivate without setting  goals, whats the point of that?

Ive dont understand guys who enter into marathons just for the  accomplishment of finishing, unless you compete why bother i have an  intense desire to reach my limitations and beyond in every endeavor i  undertake

Now i understand that for some its just a recreation thats all good and fine and i respect that but its just not me my friend

One of my favorite quotes
"Show me a goof looser and ill show you a looser"
Stu Ungar RIP

"Live by the sword die by the sword"


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2010)

superted said:


> Well get lost then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're in the same lines as the bold lines.  Why bother with all the drugs and other crap in your system just to say you can push 500 lbs?

I haven't asked about your re-hab schedule.  What I did ask you is about your pre-hab.  HUGE difference between the two schedules.  Do you even know the acronym MFR?


----------



## underscore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

underscore said:


>



All you have to do is unsubscribe to the thread if im not mistaken, you think you can manage that ?  

I can walk you through it if your having problems /


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodja said:


> You're in the same lines as the bold lines.  Why bother with all the drugs and other crap in your system j*ust to say you can push 500 lbs*? You honestly think thats all it takes? There should be a lot more guys repping 405 in the the gym if that was truly the case, i rarely see guys repping 315
> 
> I haven't asked about your *re*-hab schedule.  What I did ask you is about your *pre*-hab.  HUGE difference between the two schedules.  Do you even know the acronym *MFR*?



Now your just being insulting,

Sorry that you dont like my approach and im sorry if you think the achievement is undermined by the use of AAS

Im not a paid athlete so i have no issues using AAS to expediate my personal goals, by the way im interested to know what % of competitive Power Lifters and Body Builders you think use performance enhancing drugs ?


----------



## cbohning (Dec 2, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> A good idea when visiting a foreign country is to eat their local yougurt. It has bacteria that your body hasn't been exposed to and can help with the foreign substances you will encounter. Just fyi.



nice tip!! thx


----------



## underscore (Dec 2, 2010)

superted said:


> All you have to do is unsubscribe to the thread if im not mistaken, you think you can manage that ?
> 
> I can walk you through it if your having problems /



 That would be great. Can you post it in the thread to help all of the others out as well?


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2010)

superted said:


> Now your just being insulting,
> 
> Sorry that you dont like my approach and im sorry if you think the achievement is undermined by the use of AAS
> 
> Im not a paid athlete so i have no issues using AAS to expediate my personal goals, by the way im interested to know what % of competitive Power Lifters and Body Builders you think use performance enhancing drugs ?



I make no illusions about the usage amongst _*competitive *_PLers/BBers; it's a part of the game.  Hell, it's part of all sports (even though I contend that BBing is not sport, but that's a side issue).  

At this point, I've said my peace and you'd rather selectively twist my words than address my questions.  Enjoy wrecking your body because of your "all or nothing" mentality.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 2, 2010)

Lot of haters out there ted.  
Freedom of choice baby.  
You are an extremely motivated person and I like that.  
Goal set. Goal achieved.  Keep up the good work man


----------



## cbohning (Dec 2, 2010)

superted said:


> 7am
> weigh in 213.6 waist 31.8"
> 730
> 4 full eggs 1 scoop whey 1 table spoon peanut butter 1/4 cup skim milk 550cals
> ...




are you using viagra for BP?


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodja said:


> I make no illusions about the usage amongst _*competitive *_PLers/BBers; it's a part of the game.  Hell, it's part of all sports (even though I contend that BBing is not sport, but that's a side issue).
> 
> At this point, I've said my peace and you'd rather selectively twist my words than address my questions.  Enjoy wrecking your body because of your "all or nothing" mentality.



I have not avoided any questions quite the contrary ive adressed them in detail unless u need specifics on prehab if thats the case i am attending  a well respected sport therapy and recovery center in Manhattan* 

I have completely personalized** therapy, covering absolutely every aspect of recovery and prevention

* 








Maximizing  					functional performance and capacity






Attaining  					optimal strength, power flexibility, joints and muscular  					range of motion






Restore  					normal biomechanics and movement patterns






Relieve  					pain and other associated uncomfortable symptoms






Prevent  					recurrence and ensure a symptom free outlook






Educate  					each patient on his/her condition and the rehabilitation  					process
Does this satisfactorily answer your question or do you neeed more specifics ?


It would seem that your animosity stems from the belief that you disapprove my journal in general, from previous encounters i recall you were dead set against the use of Clenbuterol and its inherent dangers so i can only assume you see my own personal decisions in regards to the use of AAS and other compounds their use to be both offensive and a bad example?

Sorry but this is not kindergarten and we all adults here and should all  be able to make well informed decisions for ourselves and as i have said several times before this is no manual its my personal journal of events,

much respect for you own achievments




cbohning said:


> are you using viagra for BP?



No Viagra is forvasodilation and N.O retension

I use Lisinopril 10mg for BP control


----------



## underscore (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you know there is a video of you out on the interwebz superted?  Self-love - Brought to you by Dumpalink.com


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodja said:


> I make no illusions about the usage amongst _*competitive *_PLers/BBers; it's a part of the game.  Hell, it's part of all sports (even though I contend that BBing is not sport, but that's a side issue).
> 
> At this point, I've said my peace and you'd rather selectively twist my words than address my questions.  *Enjoy wrecking your body *because of your "all or nothing" mentality.



Upon what do you base  this, ive  said all this before but ill repeat myself one more time all my bood  panels, liver enzymes  BP i EKG MRI all taken regularly, i perform cardiovascular exercise for 45 minutes 3 x EW  running a 10k in Shelter Island this summer in under 39 minutes not my best  but still very respectable at my weight

My physical condition is excellent or so says my physician, i know your a smart guy but I didnt realize your talents went as far as giving out medical evaluations via the internet, thats quite a skill you have there

I got it you dont like or approve of steroids or any performance enhancing drugs or anyone who uses them, i am setting a terrible exapmple for the children of our future and people like me are  to blame for all the guys that cheat in your beloved professional sports

Shame on me


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

underscore said:


> Did you know there is a video of you out on the interwebz superted?  Self-love - Brought to you by Dumpalink.com



Are you still here? thought "This Thread Sucks" 

You must lead a very unfulfilled existence if this is how you spend your day,

im truly sorry for you


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2010)

superted said:


> Upon what do you base  this, ive  said all this before but ill repeat myself one more time all my bood  panels, liver enzymes  BP i EKG MRI all taken regularly, i perform cardiovascular exercise for 45 minutes 3 x EW  running a 10k in Shelter Island this summer in under 39 minutes not my best  but still very respectable at my weight
> 
> My physical condition is excellent or so says my physician, i know your a smart guy but I didnt realize your talents went as far as giving out medical evaluations via the internet, thats quite a skill you have there
> *
> ...



I don't know where the hell you got this from because I've never said that at all.  I'm about as pro-AAS as it comes and do not agree with Wadler and his contemporaries about AAS usage.  

However, I find it retarded to put your body through all sorts of hell just so you can push a certain poundage.  There is no way you can honestly say that there are going to be zero deleterious effects from all of your cycling and, if you have lied yourself into believing this, then you're a fool.

I'm done with you.


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodja said:


> I don't know where the hell you got this from because I've never said that at all.  I'm about as pro-AAS as it comes and do not agree with Wadler and his contemporaries about AAS usage.
> 
> However, I find it retarded to put your body through all sorts of hell just so you can push a certain poundage.  There is no way you can honestly say that there are going to be zero deleterious effects from all of your cycling and, if you have lied yourself into believing this, then you're a fool.
> 
> I'm done with you.



There are risks in everything we do my friend even crossing the street, now its all relative, risk vs reward and that  that can only be assesed by the individual, well i relish it and thrive on fear you think i ever worry about the parachute opening when i jump out of plane or worry about what could happen when diving at depths of 200 meters

Why do you think Mount Everest was conquered? is it now cheating to use oxygen or is it fool hardy not too ? Thats not your call to make nor is it mine

not the best analogyi know but im sure you get the point, ive gotta run and dont see the point of debating you any further so ill just respectfully disagree and leave it at that

Best regards


----------



## superted (Dec 2, 2010)

weight 219.6  

the dreaded legs 

8am
Pre wo banana,oats,raisins,sugar, whey,creatine,etc 690

Squats - keeping adding 20lb until I can only get 12 
90 sec rest 
135 x 24
155 x 24
175 x 20
195 x 20 starting to feel it 
225 x 16
245 x 12 tiring 
Half the weight do 50 
Fuck it 135 for 50 hurt at 30 but brain will give way before the legs so he says 

Hack squat
5 plates es x 12
6 plates x 11 lower back bothering me 
Cutting that short 

Good stretch and going to.forge ahead with 

Legs extension 
160 x 50 
190 x 45
220 x 40 jello where's my PW 
250 x 37 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Finish with cable machine hack squats to Failure (its all in the mind)
The stack 385 x 31

Did I say done? 
Calves 5 sets 

Calf press - stack
295 x lost count until they burned like fuck 
5 sets and I'm out 

1050
PWO slin bcaa etc 690cals 

1pm
Steak youths 700

5pm
eggs pbutter scoop 500 cals

530
Chicken brown rice 400 cals

7pm 
600 cals eggs banana 2 scoop 
8pm
Chest with my bro from UK light 50 minute session with cables push ups and DB had an really great pump following this arms chest shoulders everything. Definitely was not chest day bit don't think light chest hurt and it felt good, I will get back to my normal split from here on out 

Another 600 cals pwo 

Chicken and rice at 1030pm 

12am
5 more eggs pbutter and scoop casein before bed 

Gonna estimate approx 5,500 cals


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

you down with alkalinity and acidity balance within the diet ST?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

One time I did 2,300mg of testosterone per week. The only reason was to see what it felt like. I then added 350mg of tren ace....to see what 2,650mg felt like. 

About 23 years ago my first cycle was over 1,500mg per week. It was fun. I don't compete. I just like using PED's. I repeated this cycle over a dozen times.

A bunch of times I ran orals for 10 weeks straight. No real reason. Just seemed like the thing to do.

Half the drugs I have taken were just an experiment. I already knew what worked but I was curious to see what other drugs would do to me.

According to all the thread parrots I should be dead or on an organ transplant list.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

. . .meh Ive experimented with substances in one form or another all life. Ted runs some crazy shit, but who am I to judge?  As long as you're know and accept the risks . . go for it


----------



## bigrene (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Ted I give you a lot of respect on how you handled that guy you kept your cool and killed him with kindness you are a winner once again my friend, who is he to judge especially on this forum (anabolic) hello, like buddy said Haters. Good Luck and stay cool.


----------



## unclem (Dec 3, 2010)

ted using slin at 20 ius your going to be ending up a diabetic if u dont take a break after 5 weeks then go to metformin or igf. tris try close grip benches and it builds mass fast. jmo


----------



## superted (Dec 3, 2010)

cbohning said:


> nice tip!! thx



yea... that was a good one



Work IN Progress said:


> Lot of haters out there ted.
> Freedom of choice baby.
> You are an extremely motivated person and I like that.
> Goal set. Goal achieved.  Keep up the good work man



Thats the plan,

These haters or whatever they are all the same just jealous and they clearly have to much time on there hands



theCaptn' said:


> you down with alkalinity and acidity balance within the diet ST?



yes got that covered mate, thanks



heavyiron said:


> One time I did 2,300mg of testosterone per week. The only reason was to see what it felt like. I then added 350mg of tren ace....to see what 2,650mg felt like.
> 
> About 23 years ago my first cycle was over 1,500mg per week. It was fun. I don't compete. I just like using PED's. I repeated this cycle over a dozen times.
> 
> ...



LOL

Now i ny no means advocate this but the liver can take some mighty abuse and running oralls for 30-60 days is not gonna destroy your liver it has remarkable ability to regenerate, thats a fact.... Its the acloholics and pill poppers with years of continual abuse that get liver failure and it takes some severe continuous  drinking over many years to damage your liver...

20mg Dbols is no worse for you than a pint of beer, really not concerned 



theCaptn' said:


> . . .meh Ive experimented with substances in one form or another all life. Ted runs some crazy shit, but who am I to judge?  As long as you're know and accept the risks . . go for it



Yes, i realize the risks and ive stated that a few times and ive made my peace with it and any of then consequences 



bigrene said:


> Hey Ted I give you a lot of respect on how you handled that guy you kept your cool and killed him with kindness you are a winner once again my friend, who is he to judge especially on this forum (anabolic) hello, like buddy said Haters. Good Luck and stay cool.



Thanks, yes think few people are confused as to what this site is all about maybe some of them might be better suited over at bodybuilding.com and all their placebos



unclem said:


> ted using slin at 20 ius your going to be ending up a diabetic if u dont take a break after 5 weeks then go to metformin or igf. tris try close grip benches and it builds mass fast. jmo



I agree,

Shoulder is improving every day, i think ill be able to do the heavy mass builders very soon, weighted dips, skull krushers and narrow grip bench 

Gonna go smash my arms right now, ill go with super sets whilst im still a bit wary of the heavy moves, ill exercise some patience for once 

I took the slin all the way up to 40 ius, i guess i just have a very low insulin sensitivity so i decided to drop it right back down to 6ius and ill just have to accept the any benefits that i can reap, the risk reward of those large SLIN inject are just not worth IMO as well

thanks buddy,

How is your bulk coming along ?


----------



## superted (Dec 3, 2010)

Weight 220.2

should be rest body is real beat up 
3 double sessions in 3 days  

was gonna do some abs done maybe cardio 

Breakfast slin oats etc. 

*Fuck it I went and smashed Bis/tris *

Smashed those tris with supersets and one heavy move that was recommended to basically skull crushers but from laying down on the ground this totally took my shoulder out of the game and allowed me to get some heavy sets 

Pwo slin oats sugar whey now grow you bastards, actually I guess I'm doing something right I just measured right ARM at 17" it was 16 5/8 in my last photo. Let's see what we measure tom not pumped. I'll be sticking the buggers with some igf in about a week

On a sad note my buddy who has my test suspension and tren ace has gone missing, I'm sure he will surface but I've been unable to start the tren and just pray that he is ok and re surfaces by time I need the suspension 

Ordering more tren ace today from a contest that I won but not gonna arrive for a week at the very least so cycle is getting all Fucked up and I'm pissed

K better get some steak on the grill feed these damn puny arms


----------



## superted (Dec 3, 2010)

What a bad day I've had 

I had an order which was made up of 100ius HGH, 25g dbol, 120ml test suspension, 60ml tren ace and cheque drops

Well what a royal fuck up ! I entrusted theses items to a mate to take delivery while I was on vacation as he wanted some test Cyp which I fronted for him. Well wouldn't you know it his mum found the stash and chucked it all in the garbage tip and also through him out. 

All I can say is be on the look out for some really nasty fucking huge rats with serious night sweats that are about to be unleashed upon us 

There goes my cycle out of the window 

Plan B? Not sure yet, I can replace the suspension in time and I guess ill just hold off a week from taking the eq and deca and start tren some time next week 

So not the end of the world just a shit load of money pissed away but on the bright side I'm not homes like someone I could mention


----------



## cr25ovet (Dec 3, 2010)

superted said:


> Yes my technique is excellent according to Chris Duffin, im positive my bench is much higher than what it would have been without his guidance in technique and training.


 

this chris duffin guy still sucking cock for a living? or did he get his act together?


----------



## superted (Dec 3, 2010)

cr25ovet said:


> this chris duffin guy still sucking cock for a living? or did he get his act together?



LOL

Chris is ranked in the top 10 in the world for the combined and holds the record for one of those lifts, you can figure out which one for yourself

Why is is that haters always hate over achievers Because they are under achievers


----------



## cr25ovet (Dec 3, 2010)

no i am not hating i am just not up to date on all that stuff.. i just read a couple years ago a story about him. i have no idea what he is doing right now... i dont follow powerlifting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2010)

lol @ cheque drops . . . what about methyl tren???


----------



## superted (Dec 4, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> lol @ cheque drops . . . what about methyl tren???



This is what I lost

100ius HGH, 25g dbol, 120ml test suspension, 60 ml tren ace, 20 x 5000 ius hcg and the bloody cheque drops 

Well I'm off to smash back think ill take me warm up and my frustration out on the heavy bag


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow sorry to hear that bro. I'd be friggin livid if that happened to me. I'd be mad if I lost one vile much less a whole cycle or two.


----------



## superted (Dec 4, 2010)

Went and smashed back with a mate 

Didn't log anything but went heavy as I could with everything and his gym has 180 DB so need some heavy one ARM lat raises other notable lift was a 495 dead 

90 minutes of non stop action feel much better and moving on, although I already ordered more tren ace I think I prob should abort that phase or we are gonna have to much of a clash of progestins, if by some miracle it turns up next week ill go ahead and do 6 weeks

My eq, test c, deca blend I have not pinned yet I did shoot 400mg Watson test Cyp on Wednesday and will shoot another 400 tomorrow 

I'll wait until next weekend to start the blend in the off chance the ace arrives by next weekend or maybe I can borrow some off of a buddy who has some. Better search my other forums for that person not AM of course but to be honest really don't think anyone I know has that right now  

Felt strong today and arms have grown to 17" from last measurement in August 21st. Shoulder feels good Anadrol is awesome weight is up nicely will get waist meAsurement to gauge how much is fat but not looking bad at all and amazingly no bloat from 100mg dbol and 100mg Anadrol so still not using AI, the deca will be my Achilles heel

Ok off to eat some salmon and brown rice peace 

Watch out for that new super breed of rats in the California region they are gonna be mighty hungry


----------



## superted (Dec 5, 2010)

Calories 5,200

Sunday i will pin my blend ten6hundred + 200mg test Cyp x 2 EW 

Blend consists of per ml
200mg test Cyp
200mg deca 
200mg eq 

I'll take 3cc EW with additional 200mg Watson pharm Test Cyp making totals 800, 600, 600 respectively

Tren ace may or may not happen shame if not coz I ordered another 60ml on Friday, I just may have someone who can spare 10ml to get me started either way its still gonna be a beast of a cycle, nothing else will change 

I'll get an official weigh in in the am with waist measurement so I can gauge where I am at since my bulk started 18 days ago AAS 7 days ago


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

superted said:


> This is what I lost
> 
> 100ius HGH, 25g dbol, 120ml test suspension, 60 ml tren ace, 20 x 5000 ius hcg and the bloody cheque drops
> 
> Well I'm off to smash back think ill take me warm up and my frustration out on the heavy bag


 
man, thats sad to hear  I once lost 20g of tren, 150g of test E, 100g of deca and 100g of EQ . . yes grams not mls . .so I know that sinking feeling of loss . . the good news I only lost money 

. .lol @ the cheque drops again . . I want to see someone use that stuff! or the methyl tren!!


----------



## superted (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> man, thats sad to hear  I once lost 20g of tren, 150g of test E, 100g of deca and 100g of EQ . . yes grams not mls . .so I know that sinking feeling of loss . . the good news I only lost money
> 
> . .lol @ the cheque drops again . . I want to see someone use that stuff! or the methyl tren!!



Yea. 

Was looking fwd to them cheque drops  but still got all my other orals including the Halo


----------



## superted (Dec 5, 2010)

Back in business 10ml of tren ace on the way next day delivery  Cobra Pharma never heard of them but ill take a leap of faith costing me bottle of my HRT Watson Pharm Test Cyp  sh!t better be legit 

Onwards and upwards let's go pin some ten6hundred


----------



## superted (Dec 6, 2010)

Yesterday dedicated chest

notable lifts 

Heavy sets
335 x 5 x 2
345 x5 Failed on 6
225 x 32

Today i went and did dedicated bis/tris as im starting to get some growth gonna keep at em x 2 EW esp as im still on go slow mode with chest

Loving the skull crushers from laying on the ground lowering EZ bar to just touch
4 x 70 x Failure 
Thses are followed by supersets of rope and Vbar pull sowns

Really feeling these and shoulder is totally taken out of the game talking of which shoulder is feeling really good and im quietly confident that in a few weeks with the Deca i can break out my bench program, i see dips in the not to distant future

Cals were high yesterday rack of beef ribs as a snack cant do that very often but this could be a 9-10 month bulk with no cut so not overly concerned, the Tren will take care of that

Up from 207lbs 31.6" waist to 222lbs 21.7" waist i think ive exp a good amount of muscle rebound from the long cut and T3 from here on out there isnt gonna be any easy weight gained im gonna have to work my arse off

the ten6hundred is sweet no pain 24 hours later


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 6, 2010)

I like doing skull crushers on an incline bench. It's easier on my shoulder. I have shoulder issues too. You might want to check that out.


----------



## superted (Dec 6, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I like doing skull crushers on an incline bench. It's easier on my shoulder. I have shoulder issues too. You might want to check that out.



I will


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 6, 2010)

superted said:


> Yesterday dedicated chest
> 
> notable lifts
> 
> ...


 Yeah. I expected the ten6hundred to be painful, but it is VERY smooth.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2010)

Fuck the haters do your thing Ted. You're not posting up here for approval it's a log. 

And do you believe the dude that took your delivery? That sounds a little retarded to me.


----------



## superted (Dec 6, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck the haters do your thing Ted. You're not posting up here for approval it's a log.
> 
> And do you believe the dude that took your delivery? That sounds a little retarded to me.



Yea I do believe him 

I had tracking on one package and that was refused (his mum) sent back to sender no way he would have refused it there was 1000ius HGH in it 

Fortunately I was also tracking the Fucker and noticed next day it was refused my bro.still missing at this point (chucked out of house) I spent 3 hours on the phone with usps told em it was a medical device that I had been waiting months for for my terminally ill mother. I got that package turned around and sent back to California and held at my mates local PO Michael the manager was personally holding it for me in his desk  

Told him I was in NY and cudnt pick up that day but I'd be on first plane I.could whilst frantically searching for my buddy as PO will only turn over with ID, I was ready to do some forgery and send someone up there, I'm in NY 

Fortunately my mate finally gets in contact with me he had had his truck broken into weed and phone stolen oh and found out his girl was in the club not to mention now being homeless

Well he went and picked up and of course he was to broke to mail right there and then but managed to sxrounge up the cash to send next day, I'm waiting 

Tomorrow I hope, stay tuned and see what else can go wrong and did he put tracking on it? Of course he Fucking didn't


----------



## superted (Dec 7, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . .lol @ the cheque drops again . . I want to see someone use that stuff! or the methyl tren!!



Well i reordered the fuckers 



SloppyJ said:


> And do you believe the dude that took your delivery? That sounds a little retarded to me.



Good news that box turned up from my buddy lets take a look and see whats inside, i do hope it is the 1000ius HGH 

Well fuck me, the package was opened by customs  big green tape across the bastard

However not only is their 1000 ius HGH and my 25g of Dbol and 10 vials of HCG 

I am fucking elated


----------



## BigBird (Dec 7, 2010)

superted said:


> Well i reordered the fuckers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So customs opened package but then let it go out for delivery without seizing anything??


----------



## superted (Dec 7, 2010)

BigBird said:


> So customs opened package but then let it go out for delivery without seizing anything??



yup 

Didnt even take their* cutsom*ary cut 

Note the green tape on the packaging to the left

View attachment 28639


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 7, 2010)

Wait a minute, they inspected your package and still sent it to you with gear in the package?


----------



## superted (Dec 7, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Wait a minute, they inspected your package and still sent it to you with gear in the package?



Quite a turn of events in my favor wouldnt you say 

25grams Dbol, 1000ius HGH and 10vials x 5000ius HCG


----------



## BigBird (Dec 7, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Wait a minute, they inspected your package and still sent it to you with gear in the package?


 
Conclusion: You must have somebody in Customs on your payroll!!  j/k (i think) but that's amazing.  Do you think they're now secretly tracking you and possibly formulating a plan to take further action?  Either way, you'd think they would've at least helped themselves to your gear and/or staged a "controlled" delivery.  Hopefully this is a sign of the times as they should be focusing their efforts on stopping terroism, explosives, etc.  

I'd have to put this in the same category as going to court to face a DUI charge when I was 17yrs old.  Upon arrival, the clerk told my father and I they have no record of me in their system.  Out we walked and never heard anything about it again.  Guess you got lucky SuperTed.  Good luck with rest of your training.


----------



## superted (Dec 7, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Conclusion: You must have somebody in Customs on your payroll!!  j/k (i think) but that's amazing.  Do you think they're now secretly tracking you and possibly formulating a plan to take further action?  Either way, you'd think they would've at least helped themselves to your gear and/or staged a "controlled" delivery.  Hopefully this is a sign of the times as they should be focusing their efforts on stopping terroism, explosives, etc.
> 
> I'd have to put this in the same category as going to court to face a DUI charge when I was 17yrs old.  Upon arrival, the clerk told my father and I they have no record of me in their system.  Out we walked and never heard anything about it again.  Guess you got lucky SuperTed.  Good luck with rest of your training.



No. They def not tracking me they don't have my address  this package was mailed to a mate he does not even live in the same state while I was on vacation he then re mailed to me upon my return. It would seem they opened up took a look couldn't care less and just mailed it on.

Happy days are here again


----------



## 8thangel (Dec 7, 2010)

superted said:


> No. They def not tracking me they don't have my address  this package was mailed to a mate he does not even live in the same state while I was on vacation he then re mailed to me upon my return. It would seem they opened up took a look couldn't care less and just mailed it on.
> 
> Happy days are here again



WOW!!!!!  That's crazy Ted, glad to hear it though.  Nice for you after the other fiasco you went through!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 7, 2010)

Or they put a tracking device in it!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 7, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Or they put a tracking device in it!


 
Nah.  They had their chance to give him hell or keep it.  I think ST is right, "they couldn't care less about it."  Hope my packages pass through the same customs gate!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha I was just playing around.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 7, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> man, thats sad to hear  I once lost 20g of tren, 150g of test E, 100g of deca and 100g of EQ . . yes grams not mls . .so I know that sinking feeling of loss . . the good news I only lost money
> 
> . .lol @ the cheque drops again . . I want to see someone use that stuff! or the methyl tren!!



I'll be logging methyl tren in the near future.. I had a bottle coming to me with IGF usps and it somehow went missing..


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 7, 2010)

superted said:


> No. They def not tracking me they don't have my address  this package was mailed to a mate he does not even live in the same state while I was on vacation he then re mailed to me upon my return. It would seem they opened up took a look couldn't care less and just mailed it on.
> 
> Happy days are here again



It isnt that they checked. Just that they slapped a sticker on the package for good measure lmao..


----------



## superted (Dec 7, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> It isnt that they checked. Just that they slapped a sticker on the package for good measure lmao..



Bro the package had been opened and then it had been re sealed


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 7, 2010)

Go buy a lottery ticket ST bc that's just lucky as shit bro! I'd be sitting in a jail cell right now if it were me lol. Good luck on your cycle n


----------



## superted (Dec 8, 2010)

Took a rest day yesterday....

Also ive gotta get back on track with my cardio, and Tren Ace should be with me today


----------



## superted (Dec 9, 2010)

Yesterday

Hit legs today and did a very different routine wanted to try heavy well heavy for me 

So I hit up few sets of  squats in the 8 rep range 275 and I found as I fatigued the left leg had to get me up on that final rep and then it dawned my right leg is just never gonna be as strong and its gonna be a battle to keep them symmetric 

I had a near fatal accident some 20 years ago spent 4 months on hospital in traction. Managed to break nearly every bone in my body with my right leg badly mangled at first I was told I might loose the leg then that I'd never walk again. Well over many years of rehab and multiple operations I really regained near full mobility but a large amount of muscle had been badly damaged from going under the knife so many times. Although I never have any pain I have been careful going heavy with the legs sticking to high reps but there is a considerable difference in strength and the size is not yet that noticeable but  its a potential problem for sure, I'm gonna have to work that right leg extra hard and not allow the left one to run away so to speak

I'll post a pic or two it was a car crash by the way  

That was yesterday 

Today chest 
335 x 5 x 2 
345 x 7 nice + 2
225 x 32 + 2 

Incline
225 x 12 
245 x 12 
275 x 7 F 

Getting back up there and quick day 11 of orals
Loaded up 7 pins tren ace first pins yest 75mg ED !!!!!!!!!

May go back for 2nd session tris/shoulders if schedule allows


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the gains especially after the fatal accident.  Good luck with your goal!


----------



## superted (Dec 11, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> Congrats on the gains especially after the fatal accident.  Good luck with your goal!




LOL. Near data but yes thanks 

222.8lbs 
gotta check the waist when I get back from gym 

Yest

Back and it wasn't great I was a bit side tracked and missed a 495 DL which pissed me off,.diet back on track made 10lb ground turkey with marinara sauce and stocked up on steak and salmon 

Today shud be rest but I'm gonna go in this morn and do Bis/tris rest tom 

Pretty confident pinning delts is as good as pinning anywhere else, I've asked the question in some TRT threads and all say delts are good as anywhere 

I will wait to hear back from TRT doctor that I know and emailed yesterday before I say conclusively but Xo far no evidence to suggest otherwise

I'll try and wield some 90's standing DB curls just 1 Set see where I'm at , I've abandoned this in my routine for sitting curls and other more concentrated moves


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 9, 2011)

I know he had more updates till like April on another board 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## independent (Jul 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Any updates?



Im assuming cocaine, hookers, bunk gear and huge e-lifts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2011)

Continuous cheque drop and slim abuse may have taken it's toll


----------



## TwisT (Jul 10, 2011)

why heavy? why.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL twist 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 10, 2011)

superted said:


> Bro the package had been opened and then it had been re sealed


holy schnaps, post 6 numbers, im gonna buy a powerball ticket


----------



## superted (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello gentlemen.  Back from the shadows seeing who is still around


----------



## superted (Mar 27, 2018)

Photos and video can be found right here click FB link

It was a 3 month sponsored Hupharma cut from 26.5% to 9.6% 
December 25th to March 25th

My thanks to Hupharma once again for providing some top qulaity product

https://www.facebook.com/ted.plates.9

Sub NEW LOG here
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/221108-Photos-and-Video-of-progress-and-NEW-LOG

The cut was ahead of scheduke and i find myself on cycle in a cut but already achieved my goal !!! Turned it around and going full on bulk

Will continue log here and update FB page with pics and more video. So I am now day 2 of what will be a 3 month lean bulk.

So im tweaking a cut to a bulk current gear

200mg Test e EW split x2
525mg Tren A ew split eod
80mg Anavar split 2x ed
GW501516 momg split 2x ed

Well that was the cut but as ive turned it Ive added
1mg M-Tren  yea baby
50mg inj Dbol 
Both to be taken Pre WO

Will be adding MK677 and Tren no Ester when it arrives 

First session of cycle was chest session on Monday. Epic strength gains wit the Mtren. 

Been on these boards many years. Im 50 and a powerlifter and as per my signature im also a Hupharma rep. That being said i wouldnt put my name behind the gear if i wasnt taking myself and it was top shelf.

So lets get a log going and please ask away and feel free to post some nasty p;orn

Lets av it


----------

